
Learn to code your own blockchain in less than 200 lines of Go - nosequeldeebee
https://medium.com/@mycoralhealth/code-your-own-blockchain-in-less-than-200-lines-of-go-e296282bcffc
======
maehwasu
Are you guys writing your own blockchain for the medical apps, or what is the
point of this exactly?

~~~
nosequeldeebee
Nope we're not writing our own blockchain. This tutorial was just a friendly
walkthrough helping developers dip their toes into blockchain.

We're building on top of Ethereum and also actively exploring side chain
solutions like Tendermint.

------
ireflect
This is surprisingly simple and readable. Nice work.

